# 176 online application



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good day to all.

I am in the process of applying for 176 online.
I have a few questions before lodging.

1. I will send my scanned documents thru online right? Do I need to send a hardcopy of those files just like ACS assesment?

2. I just transferred to another company about 2 weeks ago, Do I need to get a COE for this then send it to DIAC as well? or I would only send the one I submitted to ACS?

TIA...


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

anyone? tia


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

help pls...


----------



## jair (Jan 16, 2012)

icebreaker1928 said:


> help pls...


Hi Icy:

I believe scans are fine if you are applying online.

Also; it will be safer to get your last employment reference updated with the end date and get a new letter from current employer as well.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

online = scans, no post.

send update info to them


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

1. You need to send the scanned doc's. After fee payment you will get the link for uploading the scanned doc's.

2. Update your latest employment details as well.

All the Best.

skj


icebreaker1928 said:


> Good day to all.
> 
> I am in the process of applying for 176 online.
> I have a few questions before lodging.
> ...


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the reply guys...

now my next question is 
1. What proof do I need to provide that my wife has a functional english ability?

It states on Booklet 6 that



> *Second instalment Visa Application Charge (English language tuition)*
> Members of your family unit aged 18 years or over included in your application who
> have been assessed as not having functional English language skills will be required to
> pay a second instalment charge (see form 990i Charges) which entitles them to English
> ...


Does my wife need to take IELTS as well? Is a letter from her university stating that the medium of instruction is English will suffice?

tia


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Does my wife need to take IELTS as well? Is a letter from her university stating that the medium of instruction is English will suffice?
> 
> tia


Letter from university / college will suffice. It should clearly state that the medium of instructions was English and the letter should be on the university's official letter head.

Get it stamped and signed also.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

atsurti said:


> Letter from university / college will suffice. It should clearly state that the medium of instructions was English and the letter should be on the university's official letter head.
> 
> Get it stamped and signed also.


tnx... 
I am in the process of completing my online application requirements...
hope I won't miss anything


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

hi guys,

im here again...
i am filling up the online application, but Im stuck with this part...

it says...

-----------------------------------------------
You have indicated that you are nominated by a State/Territory government agency. 
- I answered Yes.

If yes select the State or Territory government agency. 
-------------------------------------------------

However, the NSW TRADE & INVESTMENT, REGIONAL INFRASTRUCTURE & SERVICES
is not on the list... that is the letterhead of my approved state sponsorship...

the closest I can see from the choices is...
NSW DEPARTMENT OF STATE AND REGIONAL DEVELOPMENT

Is this the correct one? 
Anybody gone thru this before? 
tia


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Its a known issue..DIAC system is not updated yet with the new SS department names. So nothing to worry, you may choose the closest one and proceed.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Its a known issue..DIAC system is not updated yet with the new SS department names. So nothing to worry, you may choose the closest one and proceed.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


i see... tnx mayt


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Good day to all.
> 
> I am in the process of applying for 176 online.
> I have a few questions before lodging.
> ...


Send all Change of Circumstances as soon as you can to DIAC. 
if you are applying online then no need to send hard copies..Scanned copies of original documents are should fine..


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

lifeisgood said:


> Send all Change of Circumstances as soon as you can to DIAC.
> if you are applying online then no need to send hard copies..Scanned copies of original documents are should fine..


I have a query. Do we need to upload scanned copies of attested documents or just the scanned copies of original documents?


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

JWanderer said:


> I have a query. Do we need to upload scanned copies of attested documents or just the scanned copies of original documents?


I got the answer . It is already discussed in following thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...h-certified-copy-scans-plain-scan-copies.html


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am filling online Visa Application. Please guide what to select (Yes/No) for folowing question as we don't need to attend english langauge training nor paid any fee.

English Language training 

Have you paid a fee for an English language training course in a State/Territory in which acceptable arrangements exist? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

good day,

just lodge my application yesterday...
now I am uploading my documents...

I encountered this on part of the document to upload. it says

Passport photo

and when clicking the description it says...

Please provide one electronic copy of a passport photograph for each applicant and ensure the file name of the photograph includes the full name of the applicant.

now my question is...
is it enough to scan the picture of our passport?
or should we go to photo studio and have our picture taken there on a passport size photo?

tia


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

another question.

I notice on my GSM document checklist.

Proof of overseas work experience is not included.

To anyone who applied for 176 visa... did you upload your COE to DIAC?

tia


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

1. I will send my scanned documents thru online right? Do I need to send a hardcopy of those files just like ACS assesment?


> Scanned copies of the originals will be just fine.Dont send any hardcopies..


2. I just transferred to another company about 2 weeks ago, Do I need to get a COE for this then send it to DIAC as well? or I would only send the one I submitted to ACS?




> Send the new job's details bcoz DIAC expects you to tell them of any new developments on your side and this is certainly one of those ..


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> good day,
> 
> just lodge my application yesterday...
> now I am uploading my documents...
> ...


anyone?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> anyone?


I scanned my passport size photo as PDF and attached. Not sure if it is fine or not...I just did so...
BTW, My name is 45 chars long with 5 words, so I didn't use my complete name to name to files I am attaching


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> anyone?


I had scanned our passport size photos and after cropping it upto the borders of the photo I uploaded the .jpg files

Files were named firstname_lastname_photo.jpg


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

^ tnx for the answer guys...

how about this question...



> another question.
> 
> I notice on my GSM document checklist.
> 
> ...


tia


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> ^ tnx for the answer guys...
> 
> how about this question...
> 
> ...


in the automated mail they sent, they mentioned that we have to attach acs results and all docs we used to get the assessment done. but my doubt is do we still need to attach tax, sal slips and bank statements apart from proving them offer and relieving letters?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> in the automated mail they sent, they mentioned that we have to attach acs results and all docs we used to get the assessment done. but my doubt is do we still need to attach tax, sal slips and bank statements apart from proving them offer and relieving letters?



DIAC will require everything what you provided to the skills assessment agency. Stat decs, offer letters, releiving letters sal slips everything....

DIAC does the skills verification again and have the rights to override the agency's decision.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> DIAC will require everything what you provided to the skills assessment agency. Stat decs, offer letters, releiving letters sal slips everything....
> 
> DIAC does the skills verification again and have the rights to override the agency's decision.


I did not attach any pay/tax slips and bank statements for acs assessments. 

Now, if they want how many years sal slips I need to attach? I dont have all salary slips. statements of a company I worked 8 year ago. 

Is it enough to send them last 1 year documents ? How many years' did u send them?


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> in the automated mail they sent, they mentioned that we have to attach acs results and all docs we used to get the assessment done. but my doubt is do we still need to attach tax, sal slips and bank statements apart from proving them offer and relieving letters?


i see, i haven't receive any automated mail yet...
i guess i'll wait for that and everything will be clear. tnx mate


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> i see, i haven't receive any automated mail yet...
> i guess i'll wait for that and everything will be clear. tnx mate


they took exactly 24 hrs to send me. keep all docs ready to attach. try to scan with less dpi to make PDF as I faced problems with bigger file size.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I did not attach any pay/tax slips and bank statements for acs assessments.
> 
> Now, if they want how many years sal slips I need to attach? I dont have all salary slips. statements of a company I worked 8 year ago.
> 
> Is it enough to send them last 1 year documents ? How many years' did u send them?


I sent them the last three sal slips. My whole employment was in a single company.

If you have worked in more then one company then see if you have those as well.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> I sent them the last three sal slips. My whole employment was in a single company.
> 
> If you have worked in more then one company then see if you have those as well.


Well, I can manage to get 3-4 salary slips in 1st company, 2nd company all slips and current company all slips. I will include last 2 year bank statement. 

Let me see if CO needs any more.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

hey atsurti....I have one more query...I already uploaded like 40 docs, do they really dont allow more than 60 attachments?

I don't have a pdf merger so I have to attach page by page. for eg my offer letter has 10 pages, so it turned out to be 10 attachments...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> hey atsurti....I have one more query...I already uploaded like 40 docs, do they really dont allow more than 60 attachments?
> 
> I don't have a pdf merger so I have to attach page by page. for eg my offer letter has 10 pages, so it turned out to be 10 attachments...


Hey... What you can do is install PrimoPDF (google it, it is a free software)

Create a single word file for all the pages of a document and then primoPDF can create a single PDF file from that.

For e.g. put both the passport page images in a word file and then create a single PDF for that.

Do that similarly for offer letters etc.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Hey... What you can do is install PrimoPDF (google it, it is a free software)
> 
> Create a single word file for all the pages of a document and then primoPDF can create a single PDF file from that.
> 
> ...


oh thats cool...I will try it right away.

But is there a way to remove the attachments already attached? I don't see any option for that.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> oh thats cool...I will try it right away.
> 
> But is there a way to remove the attachments already attached? I don't see any option for that.


No option to remove attachments


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> Well, I can manage to get 3-4 salary slips in 1st company, 2nd company all slips and current company all slips. I will include last 2 year bank statement.
> 
> Let me see if CO needs any more.


I believe you only need payslip from your current company...
Booklet 6 page 22 states that...

"A payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially
important from applicants working in government departments."

I just downloaded the booklet yesterday to be sure that it is updated...

you may see here...

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

well, if I want to convert from doc to pdf, it is fine but I have multiple pdf files which I want to merge. I think that is not possible with this software


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> I believe you only need payslip from your current company...
> Booklet 6 page 22 states that...
> 
> "A payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially
> ...


yes, rightly pointed out. but who know CO may ask for other docs not mentioned in the booklets


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> yes, rightly pointed out. but who know CO may ask for other docs not mentioned in the booklets


cross the bridge when you get there 

for the meantime, just upload the documents that are needed and on the checklist

well thats just my humble opinion


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

guys... where will I upload this document?

"Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination"

can't seem to find on the list of document type, should I use others?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> guys... where will I upload this document?
> 
> "Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination"
> 
> can't seem to find on the list of document type, should I use others?


I choose others and gave 'Evidence of State sponsorship'


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> I choose others and gave 'Evidence of State sponsorship'


tnx mate


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> tnx mate


Iam getting 400 Bad Request for a while now...I think it is because of system maintenance activities....are you getting anything similar???

Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> Iam getting 400 Bad Request for a while now...I think it is because of system maintenance activities....are you getting anything similar???
> 
> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


not at my end, just uploaded my state sponsorship evidence now.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Do we need to attach our CV that we used for ACS/SS to 176 application?


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

I am also in the process of 176 application. all documents are ready except pay slips and bank statement. how many months of pay slips are required to be submitted at the time of application. my agent insist for the whole employment period in current company. In my case its 10 years i.e 120 slips  too much.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> I am also in the process of 176 application. all documents are ready except pay slips and bank statement. how many months of pay slips are required to be submitted at the time of application. my agent insist for the whole employment period in current company. In my case its 10 years i.e 120 slips  too much.


hi batchmate, why do we need bank statement?
can you show me the link which states we need bankstatement. tnx


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> Do we need to attach our CV that we used for ACS/SS to 176 application?


^ same question. anyone?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> I am also in the process of 176 application. all documents are ready except pay slips and bank statement. how many months of pay slips are required to be submitted at the time of application. my agent insist for the whole employment period in current company. In my case its 10 years i.e 120 slips  too much.


The 1119.pdf GSM handbook says in page 22 that 
_
A payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially
important from applicants working in government departments._

I have attached last one year payslip, form-16 for last 2 years and bank statement for last 2 years. This is just to ensure that you employment is fine and these are evidence for that.

Tax and statement are not mentioned but most the the CO are asking the applicant later to provide him with those docs. why don't we front load it now!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> ^ same question. anyone?


I read in some thread that 'anj1976' has replied that we need to attach CV. I attached the same I used for ACS. Infact is sounds logical to attach also because DIAC definitely will do employment verification and your CV will give them a clear picture of your professional life! 

BTW, I attached it already


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> hi batchmate, why do we need bank statement?
> can you show me the link which states we need bankstatement. tnx


its optional but preferred. but my question is why do they need payslips and bank statement for the entire employment period?? crazy. both are optional, so one can submit any number of they wish, right? later on when CO thinks that its not enough, he/she can request for more, isn't it?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> its optional but preferred. but my question is why do they need payslips and bank statement for the entire employment period?? crazy. both are optional, so one can submit any number of they wish, right? later on when CO thinks that its not enough, he/she can request for more, isn't it?


yes. give them say 6 months or 1 yr docs. if CO needs more he will definitely ask.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> yes. give them say 6 months or 1 yr docs. if CO needs more he will definitely ask.


do we need also to certify this payslips?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> do we need also to certify this payslips?


I didn't do it. Just download and attach.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

hi guys....

im currently filling up form 80...

hope someone can answer me coz I have some numbers I don't know the answer..

number 9
How did you gain your citizenship? BIRTH
date you gained this citizenship.... should I enter my birthdate?

number 10
Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents?
- I have old/expired passport with me. Should I say yes and enter my expired passport details?

tia


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

number 36
What is the main reason for going to Australia?
Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia.

Main reason: Migration <--- is this correct? well, it is my reason 
how about the details of any dates? what will answer? 

tia


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

number 48
Have you had any military service?

Is college reserve training considered as military service?


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

anyone? hope someone answers my query above


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> anyone? hope someone answers my query above


yes, please so that I can fill my form 80 

icebreaker, you are uploading it now itself and keep it untill CO requests?


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

hi mate,

what documents will I provide for recent work experience?
is it the same documents with points for overseas employment?

tia


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> hi mate,
> 
> what documents will I provide for recent work experience?
> is it the same documents with points for overseas employment?
> ...


yup. I attached all comp offer, resignation, conf of employment from curr emp, 1 yr payslip, 2 yr salary account bank statement, 3 yr tax slips, all letter issued to me from companies.

just attached whatever I have!


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> yup. I attached all comp offer, resignation, conf of employment from curr emp, 1 yr payslip, 2 yr salary account bank statement, 3 yr tax slips, all letter issued to me from companies.
> 
> just attached whatever I have!


ok, just to confirm...
the documents you uploaded for "recent work experience" is the same with "overseas employment"?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> ok, just to confirm...
> the documents you uploaded for "recent work experience" is the same with "overseas employment"?


 i didn't use 2 such categories for work exp letters


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

just got my CO today... thank you God 

that was fast... I was expecting my CO next wk but I got CO in less than 2wks...
now I need to do my PCC and medicals fast nyaaaaa....


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> just got my CO today... thank you God
> 
> that was fast... I was expecting my CO next wk but I got CO in less than 2wks...
> now I need to do my PCC and medicals fast nyaaaaa....


cool mr.icebreaker....when did u apply? I am expecting my CO?
so, can you let me know which all docs are in met state and which all is required?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

haha...The CO even caught me on the wrong foot...
I was expecting a CO after 3 weeks but got onw within 9 days of applying ..
So since then I have been running around to get the PCC and Medicals done..



icebreaker1928 said:


> just got my CO today... thank you God
> 
> that was fast... I was expecting my CO next wk but I got CO in less than 2wks...
> now I need to do my PCC and medicals fast nyaaaaa....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I selected "Overseas employment" ....
didnt use the other one...



icebreaker1928 said:


> ok, just to confirm...
> the documents you uploaded for "recent work experience" is the same with "overseas employment"?


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> cool mr.icebreaker....when did u apply? I am expecting my CO?
> so, can you let me know which all docs are in met state and which all is required?


I applied Feb. 26...

all docs are MET except PCC and medicals which I don't have yet...


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

lifeisgood said:


> haha...The CO even caught me on the wrong foot...
> I was expecting a CO after 3 weeks but got onw within 9 days of applying ..
> So since then I have been running around to get the PCC and Medicals done..


this is what I'm doing now... all plans for the weekend are cancelled...
even plans for the following week because there are no offices on saturday to get my PCC...

this really caught me by surprise... in a good way


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> I applied Feb. 26...
> 
> all docs are MET except PCC and medicals which I don't have yet...


ok cool, let me PM you if needed on docs u submitted.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone 
While filling application form for 176 Visa every where i filled my permanent address even in the column of current address. Now when i filled form 80 i realized the error. 
Kindly let me know what i shall do as I am working and living on rented premises so i always used permanent address which is my parental address. Will this will lead to rejection of my visa..
Advice me please...


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> well, if I want to convert from doc to pdf, it is fine but I have multiple pdf files which I want to merge. I think that is not possible with this software


Sorry for delayed reply, but it may help others in the future. To merge or split pdf files, one can try free tool "pdftk_builder_portable" which is available free of cost at portable apps .com


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

garrycool said:


> Sorry for delayed reply, but it may help others in the future. To merge or split pdf files, one can try free tool "pdftk_builder_portable" which is available free of cost at portable apps .com


I don't know if the tools mentioned here support the bookmark feature. If they do, please use it whenever you have multiple pages and/or documents in the same PDF file. 

I have a licensed version of Acrobat standard that allows me to create bookmarks and also set the document property such that the bookmark panel is automatically shown when the pdf file is opened.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

all my documents are MET...
PCC, medicals etc...
now what?

is this the part where I wait?
i think this is the most intense part of the application :ranger:

wish me luck and need all your prayers for a positive result.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Good Luck...
I am sure you'll be fine...
Its an uneasy wait but you gotta stay calm and positive...



icebreaker1928 said:


> all my documents are MET...
> PCC, medicals etc...
> now what?
> 
> ...


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

couple of hours back, I checked my Application status online and found additional entries of "Application being processed further" and "e-Mail sent to you". When I checked on documents checklist, I noticed that status for most of those has been changed to "Met". 

Guys, does this mean that I got CO for my application. havent heard anything from my Agent yet


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you have a CO and an email has been sent, call your agent and ask him to fwd the email to you


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Anj. Agents Office Opens at 10AM and its 9.15AM here. 45 mins more


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> yes you have a CO and an email has been sent, call your agent and ask him to fwd the email to you


Any Idea how much time they take to update medicals once it reaches them? I did medicals on Mar 31 and were delivered yesterday, Apr 3. but today, online status shows as "Requested".


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> all my documents are MET...
> PCC, medicals etc...
> now what?
> 
> ...


hey did u get your grant? for me too on 2nd meds are finalized and waiting til then...not sure how long they are going to take...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Any Idea how much time they take to update medicals once it reaches them? I did medicals on Mar 31 and were delivered yesterday, Apr 3. but today, online status shows as "Requested".


For me on the same day they moved the status to Finalized on the first page but shows as Requested on the doc checklist page. as long as it shows finalized for all applicants it is fine I guess...the CO probably did't update the other status...

but wait after that is really killing me!


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> hey did u get your grant? for me too on 2nd meds are finalized and waiting til then...not sure how long they are going to take...


good news... just received my grant today...
checked my email and saw that it is from diac...

heart is pounding so fast... and when I read that I got the grant...
my emotions burst into full of happiness.... yess..

Thank God 
Thank you all expat forumers who help me along the way...
never been so happy


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> good news... just received my grant today...
> checked my email and saw that it is from diac...
> 
> heart is pounding so fast... and when I read that I got the grant...
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations! 

Pls Share your Timeline.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> Heartiest Congratulations!
> 
> Pls Share your Timeline.


sure, but it would be a very loooonng timeline...
it's an uphill battle for me to achieve this stage 

i'll post it when I'm home, still at the office at the moment


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> sure, but it would be a very loooonng timeline...
> it's an uphill battle for me to achieve this stage
> 
> i'll post it when I'm home, still at the office at the moment


great.....no probs.....take your time and enjoy the moment.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> good news... just received my grant today...
> checked my email and saw that it is from diac...
> 
> heart is pounding so fast... and when I read that I got the grant...
> ...


Great new...enjoy the moment. Hope to see mine soon. pls share your timelines


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> great.....no probs.....take your time and enjoy the moment.


as promise... here is my loooooong timeline...
hope everyone bears with me...
this is detailed 

here goes... enjoy 

Jun 1, 2010 - started gathering docs for ACS assesment
Oct. 9, 2010 - submitted docs to ACS online (Developer Programmer)
Oct. 10, 2010 - received email confirmation from ACS
Oct. 11, 2010 - send documents to ACS thru UPS
Oct. 20, 2010 - Email confirmation of received documents from ACS
Jan. 2, 2011 - apply for Victoria State Sponsorship
Jan. 17, 2011 - ACS positive skills assesment
Feb. 7, 2011 - reschedule IELTS sched from Feb. 17, 2011 to Mar. 5, 2011 due to car accident
Feb. 17, 2011 - IELTS rescheduled to Mar. 5, 2011 
Mar. 5, 2011 - IELTS Failed!!! L7 R6 W7 S7
May 9, 2011 - IELTS Failed again!!! L7.5 R6.5 W6 S7
May 11, 2011 - Victoria State Sponsorhip DENIED!!! Oh men...
Jun 20, 2011 - Enroll at review center for Unlimited Review Package (never surrender)
Sep. 3, 2011 - IELTS Failed again!!! L8.5 R7.5 W6.5 S6 
Sep. 6, 2011 - Apply for IELTS remark on Speaking and Writing 
Oct. 28, 2011 - IELTS remark received increase score on Speaking but not on Writing (new score L8.5 R7.5 W6.5 S7) 
Nov. 23, 2011 - Send documents for ACS revalidation thru UPS (near expiration, can't afford any more delays)
NOv. 25, 2011 - Email confirmation of received documents from ACS
Dec. 3, 2011 - IELTS PASSED Thank GOD!!! L7.5 R8.5 W7 S7.5
Dec. 9. 2011 - ACS revalidation positive skills assesment 
Dec. 26, 2011 - Applied for NSW State Sponsorship
Dec. 26, 2011 - Applied for Victoria State Sponsorship
Dec. 29, 2011 - Email received from Victoria, acknowledgement of application
Jan. 13, 2012 - Email received from NSW, acknowledgement of application 
Jan. 17, 2012 - NSW SS Approved. Thank you Lord, Thank you God.
Jan. 27, 2012 - NSW SS letter received. 
Feb. 26, 2012 - Lodge AU application to DIAC website. - God help me.
Mar. 8, 2012 - CO allocated.
Mar. 10, 2012 - Family Medicals
Mar. 15, 2012 - Victoria SS Approved. - not needed, I already have NSW SS.
Mar. 23, 2012 - Submitted PCC
Mar. 27, 2012 - All documents are MET and finalized.
Apr. 4, 2012 - VISA GRANT - God is good, God is great. All the Time. Thank you Lord.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> as promise... here is my loooooong timeline...
> hope everyone bears with me...
> this is detailed
> 
> ...


Wow man... A big congratulations! 

I am trying to imagine the stress you've been through. My anzsco code had become off list before I could apply and it was open only for one state at that time. I was super stressed at that time. 

I can imagine what you must have gone thru - 4 IELTS, 1 IELTS reevaluation fail, two ACS, one SS Denial...

I would have given up :-D

All the best!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> as promise... here is my loooooong timeline...
> hope everyone bears with me...
> this is detailed
> 
> ...



unbelievable timeliness! with the same momentum and spirit start looking for a job...hope this list will get updated with your job offer as well!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> as promise... here is my loooooong timeline...
> hope everyone bears with me...
> this is detailed
> 
> ...


Awesome. Many congratulations. 

Good luck for the move and job hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

atsurti said:


> Wow man... A big congratulations!
> 
> I am trying to imagine the stress you've been through. My anzsco code had become off list before I could apply and it was open only for one state at that time. I was super stressed at that time.
> 
> ...


tnx man... you've just sum up my timeline in one sentence lol...
It's really an uphill battle to have my visa grant. :boxing:
Hope my timeline serves as an inspiration to others.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> unbelievable timeliness! with the same momentum and spirit start looking for a job...hope this list will get updated with your job offer as well!


i'll do that


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

watch out DIAC's email in which a CO will be allotted to you.
You will probably get a pdf files too...

Good Luck ..



eagleseye said:


> couple of hours back, I checked my Application status online and found additional entries of "Application being processed further" and "e-Mail sent to you". When I checked on documents checklist, I noticed that status for most of those has been changed to "Met".
> 
> Guys, does this mean that I got CO for my application. havent heard anything from my Agent yet


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

My online documents checklist showing all met except PCC. As per my agent, it's forwarded on Wednesday Apr 18. On an average, how much time does a CO take to change the PCC status to met?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations !!!!!



icebreaker1928 said:


> as promise... here is my loooooong timeline...
> hope everyone bears with me...
> this is detailed
> 
> ...


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I choose others and gave 'Evidence of State sponsorship'


Hi dreamaus,

What did you upload as 'Evidence of State sponsorship'?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi dreamaus,
> 
> What did you upload as 'Evidence of State sponsorship'?


the email from vic ss folks that says my SS is granted successfully


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

I recently got 176 family sponsorship visa .. Can any one suggest me how to get an offer letter before reaching there.. I am looking for a job in SAP ABAP


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> I recently got 176 family sponsorship visa .. Can any one suggest me how to get an offer letter before reaching there.. I am looking for a job in SAP ABAP


Check in seek and keep applying for the job opportunities listed ... till you get through.

Its time consuming and you shld have perseverance without giving up. Simple...

Good luck.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi dreamaus and others,

I applied 176 yesterday and got the automated email from DIAC today.
Now I am uploading supporting docs and have some questions:

when I logged in to attach docs I see the following --
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the following documents are attached
*Document_type-------File_name---------------Time/Date_added------------Description *
SRAF------------------------<name_DOB>.pdf------------04/05/2012-----------------------Security Referral Application Form 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

what does it mean? Did you also find the same?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*CO assigned, some questions*

Hi all, 

I lodged 176 online on Apr 18 and got a mail from CO on May 5 for the following : 
1) Meds and PCC for myself and wife 
2) My passport bio pages
3) Evidence of functional english for wife

I checked document checklist online and all documents have "Met" status other than the above. However, status still shows "Processing Commenced"

I had already provided my passport. I am guessing CO is not happy with scan quality. Also, my passport was re-issued after IELTS, so I had provided scans of new and old passport within the same PDF. 

I had provided wife's degree and +2 certificates which clearly mention "english" as medium of instruction. Perhaps I should send it again

I had front loaded my PCC but CO asked for it again. Perhaps I should send it again. Wife's PCC will take some more time. 

Seniors
- Any advise on above will be helpful 
- Should I reply to the email for #2 and #3 with attachments, or upload it somewhere on the site.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged 176 online on Apr 18 and got a mail from CO on May 5 for the following :
> 1) Meds and PCC for myself and wife
> ...


reply to the email with attachments, no need to upload on the site. 
(though I haven't gone through this stage yet, but I definitely found this recommendation from seniors in some other thread)


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Sraza;

how did you prove that the medium of education was english? just the certificates / did you attach any letters from the University?



sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged 176 online on Apr 18 and got a mail from CO on May 5 for the following :
> 1) Meds and PCC for myself and wife
> ...


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

sstar said:


> Hi Sraza;
> 
> how did you prove that the medium of education was english? just the certificates / did you attach any letters from the University?


I only uploaded certificates the first time and CO has asked for it again. I am going to provide the certificates again with a few lines of write up. If CO insists, then I need to get letters from the University or college.

Dreamaus on this forum did the same and visa was granted without letter from university.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

We got the letter from my spouse's college which clearly stated that the medium of instruction was English and the course was a full time 3 year undergrad course..We also attached the college marksheets which had English as one of the subjects...
 


sraza said:


> I only uploaded certificates the first time and CO has asked for it again. I am going to provide the certificates again with a few lines of write up. If CO insists, then I need to get letters from the University or college.
> 
> Dreamaus on this forum did the same and visa was granted without letter from university.


----------



## ptshah (Feb 13, 2012)

*English ability = College Letter*

Co asked us for english ability proof for wife inspite of the marksheets already attached. Hence, we attached a letter from her college (not university) which clearly stated the dates, course completed and the medium of instruction which was english.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ptshah said:


> Co asked us for english ability proof for wife inspite of the marksheets already attached. Hence, we attached a letter from her college (not university) which clearly stated the dates, course completed and the medium of instruction which was english.


In my case my wife's mark sheet itself had medium of instruction mentioned in it which I mentioned in the description when I uploaded the document. no issues raised by CO.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

In my case, wife's main degree certificate mentions English medium. It was a 3 year full time course. Also, her +2 certificates mentions this clearly.

I had also uploaded a summary document in which I mentioned that all her 16 years of education was all in english medium. Not sure if CO read it. 

Should I try and explain to CO or get a letter from college?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sraza said:


> In my case, wife's main degree certificate mentions English medium. It was a 3 year full time course. Also, her +2 certificates mentions this clearly.
> 
> I had also uploaded a summary document in which I mentioned that all her 16 years of education was all in english medium. Not sure if CO read it.
> 
> Should I try and explain to CO or get a letter from college?


If it is easy for you to get a letter from college go ahead with it if not explain CO and mention if still he is not satisfied you can get a letter


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> If it is easy for you to get a letter from college go ahead with it if not explain CO and mention if still he is not satisfied you can get a letter


Thanks. I will try to get the letter tomorrow.

One more question. I called up the panel doctor's office yesterday for appointment. A lady asked me to send TRN and other details so they could verify details before giving me appointment. She came back and said she is not able to see details online. She suggested that I contact CO for it.

I am thinking that I will go to the center to understand what they are trying to do before I tell the CO about it. 
Has this been an issue for other applicants in the past?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sraza said:


> Thanks. I will try to get the letter tomorrow.
> 
> One more question. I called up the panel doctor's office yesterday for appointment. A lady asked me to send TRN and other details so they could verify details before giving me appointment. She came back and said she is not able to see details online. She suggested that I contact CO for it.
> 
> ...


Well, they have a system where if they supply TRN number it will list down all the members included in that application. For few sometimes it doesn't display all names. In that case there is a helpline mail id in the some panel doctor pdf supplied by DIAC. You have to mail them and ask them to rectify it. Neither panel doctor or even CO ( I doubt this) can do anything on this matter. 
Another member 'ujwols' faced the same issue and he contact eHealth helpline mail id and they rectified it. without that they cannot upload your reports online.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Medicals issue resolved!*



dreamaus said:


> Well, they have a system where if they supply TRN number it will list down all the members included in that application. For few sometimes it doesn't display all names. In that case there is a helpline mail id in the some panel doctor pdf supplied by DIAC. You have to mail them and ask them to rectify it. Neither panel doctor or even CO ( I doubt this) can do anything on this matter.
> Another member 'ujwols' faced the same issue and he contact eHealth helpline mail id and they rectified it. without that they cannot upload your reports online.


Thanks Dreamaus. I couldn't find the helpline in their PDF. I called up Global Health's Sydney office and they said panel doctor should take the matter up. Panel doctor had no idea what is going on.

I sent a mail to CO last night and she forwarded to [email protected]. They replied this morning that its done. I had also PM'ed Ujwal and he suggested the same email id (I had sent mail to CO by then).

I am planning to send requested documents to CO tomorrow except 
- Medicals
- PCC for my wife is waiting on police verification and I am planning to provide scanned copy of PSK receipt that has file number.


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

sraza said:


> Thanks Dreamaus. I couldn't find the helpline in their PDF. I called up Global Health's Sydney office and they said panel doctor should take the matter up. Panel doctor had no idea what is going on.
> 
> I sent a mail to CO last night and she forwarded to [email protected]. They replied this morning that its done. I had also PM'ed Ujwal and he suggested the same email id (I had sent mail to CO by then).
> 
> ...


Hi Sraza, I have the same issue and you are saying that by emailing "[email protected]", you got this resolved. well, I have the same problem, where only the primary applicant is showing up. I have send an email to Health Strategies but am yet to hear from them. How much time did they take to resolve this? Thank you and all the best.
cheers


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

subinoz said:


> Hi Sraza, I have the same issue and you are saying that by emailing "[email protected]", you got this resolved. well, I have the same problem, where only the primary applicant is showing up. I have send an email to Health Strategies but am yet to hear from them. How much time did they take to resolve this? Thank you and all the best.
> cheers


They fixed it in 1 day. You should take help from your CO if they are taking time.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys, what does NSW people mean by TAB ?? did you get a nice colored tabbed folder and order your documents in the way they have stated?


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

Getting frustrated here, waiting for the CO


----------



## cd107947 (Jun 27, 2012)

subinoz said:


> Hi Sraza, I have the same issue and you are saying that by emailing "[email protected]", you got this resolved. well, I have the same problem, where only the primary applicant is showing up. I have send an email to Health Strategies but am yet to hear from them. How much time did they take to resolve this? Thank you and all the best.
> cheers


Dear All,

I had raised up my case here for the 176 medicals as only my wife's case was stuck up. Since I had nothing happening from 2/6 till 28/6, I had to make a complain on the Global Health Website feedback form. The same day I received a reply from a Ms. Sonia Taouk, working there with emails [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] as appended below:

"Dear Mr XXXXXXX,

I am writing in response to your complaint made to the DIAC Global Feedback Unit on 28 June 2012, regarding the status of Mrs XXXXXXXXXX's medical assessment.

Global Health have now had an opportunity to investigate the case and we can confirm that a medical opinion was provided on 2 June 2012. Unfortunately, the opinion did not transfer into the system correctly, due to a minor system issue. The opinion has now been entered manually into the system. 

Your Case Officer has been advised of the issue and can now confirm the outcome of the medical assessment. 

Please accept my apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused."

I was not able to get any help for my case on any of the fora I visited. Maybe this might help a few others, as each case is very unique. Will keep you all posted on progress.


----------

